# [solved]compizconfig

## gentoo_usr

Hab ein Problem mit compizconfig bzw. ccsm

Compiz und Emerald funktionieren übrigens tadellos, 

wenn ich aber z.b die Option "Cube Gears" auswähle, verschwindet der Haken nach 1 Sekunde wieder.

Hat das was mit fehlenden Modulen zu tun ??

Unten die Ausgabe wenn ich als [/list]user "compiz-manager" in der Konsole starte

```
$ compiz-manager

Checking for Xgl: not present.

Detected PCI ID for VGA: 01:00.0 0300: 10de:0425 (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

Checking for texture_from_pixmap: present.

Checking for non power of two support: present.

Checking for Composite extension: present.

Comparing resolution (1280x800) to maximum 3D texture size (8192): Passed.

Checking for nVidia: present.

Checking for FBConfig: present.

Checking for Xgl: not present.

Starting emerald

inotify_add_watch: No such file or directory

```

mfg Gentoo_usrLast edited by gentoo_usr on Sun Sep 20, 2009 7:41 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## gentoo_usr

hat keiner eine Idee ??

übrigens, wenn ich ccsm in der Konsole als root starte, bleiben die plugins aktiviert d.h die Haken verschwinden nicht.

gentoo_usr

----------

## ChrisJumper

Mich verwirrt das grade...wieso  compiz-manager?

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du oder ich da grade nicht was verwechseln und compize-manager ein anderes Programm für die selbe oder eine (Teil)aufgabe ist.

Verwende hier fusion-icon um den Compiz-kram zu starten. Und ccsm um die ganzen compiz-(ex)Beryl-Effekte zu konfigurieren.

Empfinde die allgemeine Diskussion über Compiz mittlerweile als sehr verwirrend, zumal compiz "damals" doch nur dieser Fenster-Rahmen-Manager war, so einer wie Emerald oder?

Was du noch versuchen könntest wäre einfach mal die Config-Datei von ccsm zu löschen, so das sie neu erstellt wird. Ich hatte das problem mit den Gears auch mal.. aber ich erinnere mich nicht mehr woran es haperte. Kann auch sein das eine Option in der xorg.config zu meiner Nvidia-Graka dies beeinflusst hat. Aber das stand dann bestimmt in den Notizen nach dem emerge-Vorgang ;)

Nebenbei, der "Cube Gears"-Effekt nicht so berauschend.

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *gentoo_usr wrote:*   

> 
> 
> übrigens, wenn ich ccsm in der Konsole als root starte, bleiben die plugins aktiviert d.h die Haken verschwinden nicht.
> 
> 

 

Und weil root eine eigene Konfigurationsdatei anlegt, war der tipp mit der neuen config-Datei vielleicht doch nicht verkehrt. ;)

----------

## gentoo_usr

ALso ich hab das nun hinbekommen mit den Haken setzen. Ich hab die Version von allen Compiz Paketen auf die gleiche Version gebracht, ein paar waren veraltet, und nun geht es. 

Nun hat sich aber ein neues Problem eingestellt. Das Paket "compizconfig-backend-kconfig" bricht beim emergen ab.

Fehler:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> kconfig_backend.cpp:1905: error: 'struct _ConfigFiles' has no member named 'main
> 
> '
> ...

 

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *Quote:*   

> compizconfig-backend-kconfig" bricht beim emergen ab.
> 
> Fehler: 

 

Hmm hast du vielleicht noch ein bisschen mehr von dem Fehler? So ist das schwer etwas dazu zu sagen.

----------

## gentoo_usr

so habs nun geschafft, lag an "anscheinend" an dem Paket libxcb. Nach ausführen von "/usr/portage/x11-libs/libxcb/files/xcb-rebuilder.sh"

kann ich nun alle compiz Pakete installieren. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> libxcb-xlib.so is no longer shipped by ${PN} but was kept on your system
> 
> While your system will still work, emerging new packages or updates
> ...

 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe...

mfg gentoo_usr

----------

